# Посоветуйте ревматолога в Москве



## Vanix (21 Июн 2013)

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста,  ревматолога в Москве, желательно не в НИИ Ревматологии.
Что бы можно было обратиться к Врачу, а не в учереждение. Личным сообщением, естественно.


----------

